# Trackrock Hammer-in Spring 2016



## Anvil Head (Feb 1, 2016)

#30 Trackrock Hammer-in Spring 2016

Date:            Weekend of March 18th & 19th                 Best News:  Open to all & no admission fees 
>Can’t beat that!<
Location:      Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA                          
Directions:   WWW.TRACKROCK.COM  706-745-2420              

Activities:     Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Anything Knife Related

Who: Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

General: Craftsmen from several states, finished knives on display, collections on display, etc.
Family oriented event.

Behave! 
No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

Additional:   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  

Charity Knife Raffle: Custom knife will be on display during the event and drawing will be Saturday pm. Proceeds go to St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital.

Accommodations: Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels near: Blairsville and Young Harris. 

Catered BBQ plate on site Saturday lunch – Pricing subject to caterer’s expenses.

Please contact me if you wish to participate, or need any further information.           
Carl Rechsteiner
PM me here


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 1, 2016)

Looking forward to that. I plan on being there with a couple of my crumb snatchers in tow as usual.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 15, 2016)

Time's closing in. Will need headcount if you want BBQ on Sat.


----------



## arcame (Feb 26, 2016)

I will be there for the day on Friday only this time. looking forward to it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 27, 2016)

Good/bad, one day's bettern' none. Got something for you so make sure you ask me.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm planning on being there.  I got my forge set up and working yesterday.  I definitely plan on Saturday, and if I can work it out, I might just be there all day Friday too.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 10, 2016)

Next weekend March 18/19
Will post pics of the raffle knife in the am.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's the Knife
Hunkpapa Dag – C Rex Custom Knives
Blade: 	Forged old Nicholson BD file – 3.5”/8.0”oal
Handle: 	Mule Deer & Black Walnut w/Pewter guard and end caps
Sheath:	Deer over cowhide/Hunkpapa War Shield design w/beads
Note:		All Recycled Materials Used


----------



## RedRyder (Mar 10, 2016)

Carl, that is a beautiful knife!!!

I know I will be there on Saturday and I am attempting to get Denton to head up this way also. See you Saturday.


----------



## onedude (Mar 10, 2016)

great looking set Carl.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 10, 2016)

gorgeous knife!

I've gotta work next weekend, booooo.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 11, 2016)

Just one of the very few blades I get a chance to forge while conducting the Hammer-in. Was a "scrap" chunk from a larger Nicholson that someone else tossed. Same with all the other materials used in the knife. I hate waste!


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 16, 2016)

Its coming up quick, cant wait.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 17, 2016)

Note: Cell reception is iffy at best up at Trackrock so make your calls where you have good service. I will not be able to receive calls or emails after 10 am this morning (throughout the weekend), so if you need information call the Campground office.
I'm headed up in a couple of hours to get busy with all of the behind the scenes stuff so you guys can have a good time. 
Gonna be a great weekend - we're under cover so don't let the threat of rain keep you home.
Travel safely and we'll see you there.
Carl Rx


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 17, 2016)

If I can get my stuff loaded tonight when I get home, I'll plan on being there tomorrow morning after I drop the kids off at school.  If not, it'll be on up in the morning before I can get there.


----------

